

Analysis of Raft Consensus [pdf] - yawniek
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-857.pdf

======
ms705
(Disclaimer: involved with the work linked.)

A short version of this tech report is due to appear in the January special
issue on repeatable research of the Operating Systems review journal. A pre-
print is available at [http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~ms705/pub/papers/2015-osr-
raft.pdf](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~ms705/pub/papers/2015-osr-raft.pdf) (10
pages).

~~~
yawniek
thanks for sharing!

------
raspasov
I love this animation/website for anyone looking to get a great 10 min visual
quick start into Raft and distributed consensus in general
[http://thesecretlivesofdata.com/raft/](http://thesecretlivesofdata.com/raft/)

